# Trip recommendations



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Planning a trip the first week in February with my wife. She is not a die hard sled head, for that matter neither am I. But for my bday I have always wanted to sled the U.P. anyone have a recommendation on which part to go to. My desires are beautiful scenery, but also a place with good accommodation for the wife and hopefully something other to do if we don't want to sled. I am guessing Marquette is my best bet for other things to do. But not real sure about trails around there. I also would ideally like to not have to trailer to trails if possible, but just leave from the hotel. We have 4 days. Thurs-sunday

Any tips much appreciated.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Would also consider northern lower, if someone can recommend a more scenic area to go. Have only been around Newaygo and Baldwin


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Paradise, Whitefish Point, The Falls and Grand Marais if you want scenery. Curtis is a good location with all the services.


----------



## Turkey Antlers (Nov 19, 2014)

Bergland, Lake Gogebic. Seemingly endless miles of trails, very sled-friendly area. Park the sled on the ice, go eat at the Root Cellar, Gogebic Lodge, etc. Lots of lodging options, and the scenery is fantastic


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Sent a PM


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Paradise is a good town to stay in. If you can do a 170 mile round trip, Paradise to Grand Marias is a great trip. If the snow is good you can ride from Paradise to Hulbert and watch the deer behind the bar.

The trail from Paradise to the Taquamenon brewery can get rough on the weekends and hit that early. Have lunch and the brewery and then go walk down to the falls.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

You could always stay at the Casino in Brimley. You can sled from the parking lot. The Soo is one way Paradise is in the other direction.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

bowhunter426 said:


> Paradise is a good town to stay in. If you can do a 170 mile round trip, Paradise to Grand Marias is a great trip. If the snow is good you can ride from Paradise to Hulbert and watch the deer behind the bar.
> 
> The trail from Paradise to the Taquamenon brewery can get rough on the weekends and hit that early. Have lunch and the brewery and then go walk down to the falls.


I have a 550 and don't try to do break neck speed on trails. How much time would it take to run that far? Are there plenty of gas stops along the way or should I throw a tank in the crate. Many bars along the route to step in and warm the bones?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

If you don't mind a long drive to get there, the Copper Country is a great place to ride with probably the best scenery in the state. Reserve your room early.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

I highly recommend the Keweenaw Peninsula. The best trails in Michigan. Stay at the Americinn in Calumet. Right on the trail. The scenery is just beautiful.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

SWMbruiser said:


> I have a 550 and don't try to do break neck speed on trails. How much time would it take to run that far? Are there plenty of gas stops along the way or should I throw a tank in the crate. Many bars along the route to step in and warm the bones?


With my wife I have found including stops we average about 25 miles per hour. Plan on 3.5 hours each way. There used to be a stop on the way, Rainbow Lodge, but it burnt down a few years back. There is an impromptu hot chocolate shack about 15 miles outside of Paradise. Pine Stump Junction would be a detour and maybe add an hour each way. As for gas, Pine Stump is about it. I could ride my 700 triple flat out all the way there and just make it into town.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Luv2hunteup said:


> If you don't mind a long drive to get there, the Copper Country is a great place to ride with probably the best scenery in the state. Reserve your room early.


Yea I don't mind the drive, but on a 4 day trip I hate to lose 2 days driving coming from Mt. Pleasant. Especially considering it is Thursday I hope to do more riding to avoid the weekend crowd. Definitely a dream trip though. Just have to plan more time. We are leaning towards Paradise after looking around. We have done some summer camping in Grand Marais and thought it would be cool to see it in the winter.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

SWMbruiser said:


> Yea I don't mind th Just have to plan more time. We are leaning towards Paradise after looking around. We have done some summer camping in Grand Marais and thought it would be cool to see it in the winter.


Took my daughter up there last year for her 16th birthday.... Heck of a trip. I planned on 4 days... but she was tapped out after 3 days... so we went fishing the 4th day!

Might want to bring a gas can with you.... we had to wait 3 hrs for the gas truck to show up. Good thing it we were in a bar!

Just be aware that the #8 trail can get real rough at times... Its the main E/W trail and can get real busy. Ran a lot of the N/S trails and saw very few sleds..


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

salmonslammer said:


> Took my daughter up there last year for her 16th birthday.... Heck of a trip. I planned on 4 days... but she was tapped out after 3 days... so we went fishing the 4th day!
> 
> Might want to bring a gas can with you.... we had to wait 3 hrs for the gas truck to show up. Good thing it we were in a bar!
> 
> Just be aware that the #8 trail can get real rough at times... Its the main E/W trail and can get real busy. Ran a lot of the N/S trails and saw very few sleds..


Cool, we got it booked. Staying in paradise. Should get up there late Wednesday night that week. Hopefully trails won't be too busy Thursday and Friday when we plan to do most of our sledding.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Should be a great trip. I am jealous. this will be the firsr year in 20 years that I wont be riding in the UP, or doing any riding for that matter.


----------



## JDsporty (Jan 12, 2017)

will take note of these trip recommendation too


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Well we hit paradise Thursday thru Saturday. Rode to grand marais and back Thurs with a stop at pine stump. Trails on the way there were very nice. By the time we got close to paradise in the way back it was a little bumpy on the turns, especially riding 2-up. Friday we did the point and the falls. The point was awesome. First sled on one of the trails. The falls were pretty beat up. Food at all places was surprisingly very good. Great trip. Think next time I will try and leave a little earlier in the morning and back little earlier in the afternoon so the turns aren't so rough. Thanks for all the tips, hope to do it again!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

SWMbruiser said:


> Friday we did the point and the falls. The point was awesome. First sled on one of the trails. The falls were pretty beat up. Food at all places was surprisingly very good. Great trip. Think next time I will try and leave a little earlier in the morning and back little earlier in the afternoon so the turns aren't so rough. Thanks for all the tips, hope to do it again!


Good to hear it was a good trip. I cant wait to get back up there. Just need to find a good used Venture GT first.
The best times to hit the trails in that area is right at daybreak. We used to ride the loop around whitefish point get gas in town and make it to Grand Marias before the lunch rush.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Seney to grand marais to grand stump junction is one of my favorite rides on a sled. Nice wide trails and nice scenery.

If you plan another trip I would highly recommend the keweenaw area. We stayed in Baraga at the casino. We would trailer to Calumet one day and ride the keweenaw peninsula. And another day head west through ontanagon to the porkies. And go south another day on the sidnaw trail. And then you got big Bay and Marquette to the east. Some of the best trail riding in the country over there.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

350 Miles of groomed trails in Alger county. Munising... Lots of restaurants, gas stations. http://www.powellshoreslodge.com


----------

